# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: ایجاد برنامه آندروید با لازاروس

## nice boy

سلام دوستان
از دوستانی که در زمینه برنامه نویسی با لازاروس برای آندروید تجربه دارن چند تا سوال داشتم.
1- لینک آموزش برای نوشتن برنامه می تونید معرفی کنید
2-آیا برنامه های نوشته شده با زبان فارسی مشکلی ندارد؟
3-آیا در RTL مشکلی وجود ندارد؟
4- برای بانک اطلاعاتی از چه دیتابیسی بهتره استفاده بشه؟ آیا لازاروس فزیمورکی برای کار با Sqlite داره؟
5- برای گزارشگیری چه ابزاری وجود داره؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام رفیق
توی دلفی نتونستی فارسی رو پیش ببری حالا میخوای بری سراغ لازاروس؟
من دنبال لازاروس رفتم تقریبا مثل دلفی 7 میمونه.ولی برای ارتباط دلفی با اندروید خیلی مشکل داشتم،و یه کامپایل درست هم نتونستم بگیرم.
اخرش ولش کردم،گفتم با دلفی کنار میام.الان با دلفی خیلی جلوترم تا لازاروس،دیباگر دلفی توی multi device اونقدر سریع و قوی عمل میکنه که معلوم نیست لازاروس این قابلیت رو داشته باشه یا نه.

فکرنکنم فارسی درست شده باشه،چون اگه درست میشد،توی دلفی هم درست میکردند،بلاخره هردو پاسکال هستند.
آموزش لازاروس هم به زبان انگلیسی تو سایت لازاروس بود،ولی خیلی تند درس میده.

اون یونیت فارسی ساز چی شد؟اگه همون رو به یه جایی برسونی خیلی جلو میوفتی.

موفق باشی

----------


## golbafan

بارها گفته ام و بار دگر میگویم

برای برنامه نویسی اندروید از دلفی استفاده نکنید

یا از qt استفاده کنید یا از همون اندروید استودیو

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

جناب گلبافان عزیز.
حق کاملا با شماست.برای تولید اپلیکیشن برای اندروید باید یابا ایکلیپس ویا با اندروید استودیو کار کرد.
ولی کسی مثل من(دیگران رو نمی دونم)از وقتی که چشم باز کردم و دنیا رو دیدم،اولین چیزی که دیدم دلفی بوده،تا الان.
من با C++‎ هم کارکردم ولی نه درحد حرفه ای برای تولید اپلیکیشن اندروید.
برای من سخته که از یه زبان سطح بالا و قابل درک برای همه،بیام جاوا یاد بگیرم.اگر از اول با جاوا کار میکردم،مشکلی نبود که دلفی رو یاد بگیرم.

شما بیا جاوا رو با دلفی توی اندروید مقایسه کن،شخصا با کدوم راحت تری؟
شاید بگی جاوا اما دلفی راحت تره. درسته یکم روی دیزاین و RTL درست و حسابی کار نکرده ولی برنامه هایی که تحت ویندوز،نوشتی رو میتونی توی اندروید ارائه بدی.90 درصد قابل اجرا است.(اون 10 درصد کمی فرمان هاش فرق میکنه)

درضمن کدوم نرم افزار برنامه نویسی میتونی پیدا کنی که اول برنامه ات رو توی ویندوز تست کنی،ببینی عیب برنامه نویسی نداره،بعد درجا کامپایل اندروید بگیری؟
این رو شاید بقیه نرم افزار ها داشته باشن: توی اندروید هم میتونی برنامه ات رو Trace کنی!!!  این دیگه اخر Debug و رفع عیبه.

ان شاالله مشکلات جزئی دلفی حل میشه.
توی سال 2016،دلفی/پاسکال به رتبه 7 رسیده(2 پله صعود)،احتمالا برای فروش بیشتر میاد این مشکلات رو رفع کنه که جزو 3 رتبه برتر زبان های برنامه نویسی بشه.(علت 2 رتبه صعود بخاطر بهینه شدن و رفع برخی از اشکالات در زمینه اندروید و قابلیت REST بوده.)

----------


## Majid.Ebru

سلام
دمت گرم خیلی حال کردم

من به خاطر open Source و رایگان بودن لازاروس خیلی وفته سوییچ کردم به لازاروس
راستش برای نوشتن برنامه اندروید توی لازاروس چند تا روش هست :
1-استنفاده از LAMW
2-استفاده از Cross Compile خود برنامه لازاروس
3-سومی رو الان یادم نمی یاد

من خودم رفتم سراغ LAMW.چون با این روش خودت رو درگیر نمی کنی و با نصب چند تا کامپوننت کارات رو انجام می دی.
من تا حدودی پیش رفتم اما دیگه ولش کردم.
مراحل نصب و راه اندازیش راحته.
من برنامه APK رو ساختم اما توی گوشیم جواب نداد.توی فورم لازاروس این مشکلم رو اعلام کردم طرف گفت که از طریق adb نصب کن و پیغام های که می ده رو بگو تا مشکل رو متوجه بشیم.

ه سرچی توی اینترنت بزنی درباره LAMW مصلب هست.

قررررربون داداش

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام مجدد
من سراغ لازاروس رفتم از روشی که دوستمون گفت هم استفاده کردم.
اما حتی یدونه edit ساده که داخل فرم گذاشتم،در گوشی باز نکرد.مطالبش رو هم خوندم ولی مشکلی ازم حل نکرد. :متعجب:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
هیچی گفتم بیخیال همون دلفی راست کار ماست.

----------


## Majid.Ebru

سلام
این یه دمو از برنامه هست
شرمنده دیر شد.

----------

